
Are you a red-dot-aholic? - jasondainter
https://medium.com/@jasondainter/are-you-a-red-dot-aholic-75748e583009#.6owhivl1m
======
scottyates11
To me, I am more red-dot-phobia than red-dot-aholic.

A few years ago when I first used Facebook, I was red-dot-aholic. But after
instant messages developed well, I could never get away from work. Red-dots
are full on my screen and I know I cannot turn them off!

I became red-dot-phobia!

